# diy enclosure



## bt1vn (Jun 6, 2011)

hi guys heres my enclosure that i have built. well just for some background info first, my partner and i decided a couple of months ago now, that we will get some eastern long neck turtles. anyway me being greedy said well wouldnt it look better if we had something else in with them? a few questions later to some people that have turtles in an outdoor enclosure and now we are getting eastern water dragons. so i bought the tank and most of the stuff to go with it when i thought bugger this, if im gonna do it, ill make it look good., so off to bunnings i go with some rough measurements and i come home with most of the frame for the new enclosure... $#@! i forgot about the doors, so back i go again after its all put together (i didnt want sliding doors)... after a few more times to bunnings a trip to the perspex place and a few more stuff arounds heres my enclosure... tell me what you think and what else i need to add. and yes i do have a basking light but im waiting for the sparky to come out and wire in a power cord but in the mean time they do have a heated rock... please dont blast me for this.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good, it will only be good for EWD's for about 12-18 months then it will be too small. You could try water skinks or green tree snakes with a few more branches for them to cruise around on. 

Can I ask what you used for the frame over the top of the tank.

And if your going to post photos please at least take out the blurry ones, it's worse than seeing pics at all.


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 6, 2011)

its 35x90mm pine it may be over kill but i dont mind, then the perspex is 3mm and the platforms back and top are plywood


----------



## Gecksta (Jun 7, 2011)

looks good


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks buddy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 7, 2011)

Are the plants live?
Might wanna ditch the old gum leaves they will dirty the water.


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 7, 2011)

all the plants are live, i have a decent filter for the tank so it definitely helps but as soon as they fall they will be taken out but thanks for the advice, i appreciate it


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 7, 2011)

That's amazing, I wish I was handy enough to design something and actually have it come out the way I want! It's beautiful


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice work, looks good you should be proud also I'd u wana share how much roughy did it cost to set up


----------



## bt1vn (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys. ummm, yeah well my partner isnt happy with the cost lol, but it wasnt that much, in total maybe $1,200. the top section that i built was around $200 the paint was another $50 perspex was about $80 it all adds up. the greenery was free from my backyard and the branches were from the park lol i was shattered that there was the perfect branch but it was half attached to the tree still so i didnt touch it.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 7, 2011)

mate this look unreal stoked for you


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 7, 2011)

looks good i reckon u did a good job should be proud of ur efforts i reckon some green tree frogs would do well in there aswell just my opinion but, i know of some one who houses a eastern water dragon with green tree frogs


----------

